# ST 350 (932004) questions



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Picked up the unit for free for helping a friend out with a Deere 826. Has the usual cracked housing at the ends of the scraper bar, etc but it had a diaphragm carb from a paddle job on it jury rigged up and didn't work anyway(owner couldn't figure out what it was). I put on a 5hp carb and thankfully all the governor linkage was there but she dies out at full throttle from over richness (no adjuster screw on the main jet on this carb). I ordered the right carb for an H35 but need the heater box for it. I can make one if no one replies but easier to bolt on an original one.
Big question: The engine on it is white, not black so I think it was replaced. It says H35 on the tag but says 2.7 hp on the shroud decal. All the ST 350's I've seen are black in color and have a carb with the long shaft on top for the choke knob and governor/throttle control on the shroud. This one has an old horizontal governor setup above the carb with a throttle lever.

I'll post some pics but I was just curious if these ST 350's ever had white engines?

Thanks,

Kenny in CT (waiting for 3 inches of snow this morning)


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Hmmm - don't recall seeing any with white engines.? Since the choke lever is the kind that goes through a cover I think it's a transplant from an earlier machine most likely.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm thinking they might have used a motor from an st270 on the st350 you just picked up


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

932004 is from 1978-1979.
Among the very first of the 932000 series, and among the very last of the "Orange & White" Ariens, before the switch to "Orange & Black" in 1980.

Its original engine would have been white, and 3.5HP

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens/Page8.html

Scot


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Now I'm curious. I found videos of ST270's with the diaphragm carb (like on the Toro S200) but no parts list shows it. Anyone have pics of a white engined ST 270 or ST 350?
I'd just like to see the complete setup with heater box so I can make one. A guy on ebay had something that looked like a 3-sided heater box with a large slot for the throttle and choke levers. Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

take a look at Scot's link there - one of them is pretty visible for an idea.....


----------

